# Engine bay alloy cleaner?



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone recommend a way to tidy up the alloy castings in the engine bay??


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I've seen good results from Cillit Bang on the inlet manifold before I fitted a polished one

John


----------



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

damien.wrl said:


> Anyone recommend a way to tidy up the alloy castings in the engine bay??


To resurrect this post - anyone have pics or know what the surface finish should be on the underbonnet alloy castings? I'm sure they were not polished, but before I attack the surface, which now has a "rough surface finish" even though spotlessly clean, I would like to know what the standard finish was?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT-Ted said:


> To resurrect this post - anyone have pics or know what the surface finish should be on the underbonnet alloy castings? I'm sure they were not polished, but before I attack the surface, which now has a "rough surface finish" even though spotlessly clean, I would like to know what the standard finish was?


Hi, This how they should be & yes it is a rough surface finish.
...Click to enlarge...








Hoggy.


----------



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, This how they should be & yes it is a rough surface finish.
...Click to enlarge...

Hoggy. [/quote]

That's a very useful photo, thanks. I think the clean, but "rough" finish on my castings is due to light corrosion, maybe oxides of some sort after too vigorous cleaning using some sort of chemical agents. I am going to have a go manually lightly abrading with a nylon paint scourer with plain water for lube. I has seen a suggestion to use wire wool, but reckon that will be heading for disaster as the minute ferrous particles will spread everywhere and will eventually rust. Will post with results - not this weekend with the winter temps promised in NI!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Tooth brush & strongish solution of car shampoo/water then see how it looks.
I wouldn't use anything abrasive yet not even a nylon scourer. 
My picture is of mine after 16 years, clean little but often.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Tooth brush & strongish solution of car shampoo/water then see how it looks.
> I wouldn't use anything abrasive yet not even a nylon scourer.
> My picture is of mine after 16 years, clean little but often.
> Hoggy.


Thanks again - forewarned is forearmed [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

